
People are spending much less time on social media apps - sverige
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/06/people-are-spending-much-less-time-on-social-media-apps-said-report.html
======
smt88
So number of installs went up and average usage went down?

The data is incomplete and the graphs are poorly labeled, but this story might
actually be telling us that total time spent on social media has gone _up_
quite drastically...

